# 2009 Northeast Spring Rally



## anne72

It's official, the location and date of the Spring Rally has been set- May 29th-31st. After consulting with another local camping group I found a few campgrounds that were suggested to me that were very accomodating for larger groups. It's amazing how quickly they fill up! This campground Charlie Brown Campground had one weekend opened. We will camp around a large pavillion and will have exclusive use of it for the weekend. As of now Charlie Brown has set aside sites P301-P314. With 12 families attending we will receive a discount of 10% which would be $38.70 per night. That includes, water, electric, cable and shared grey water. Please call 1-877-974-0142 and make your reservation if you are interested in attending, let them know that you are attending with the Outbackers group and give them my name also.

Looking forward to this, should be a ball!

Post here if you plan to attend:

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. amyk: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun 
9. Bakerman #308 Fri-sun 
10. Sengo #309 Fri-Sun
11. CA-NYCamper #311 Fri-Sun
12. Kibitzer #313
13. TwoElkHounds #310
14. Central Mass Outbackers #312


----------



## egregg57

I believe we can do this. I want to talk to Supermom first. It is good to make the plans early. Thanks Anne!

Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Nemesis of Wolfwood, etc, etc, etc.....


----------



## rdvholtwood

Anne - Thanks for doing another Northeast Rally!! We may be able to do this - will need to take a few extra days off - will they extend the discount?


----------



## anne72

rdvholtwood said:


> Anne - Thanks for doing another Northeast Rally!! We may be able to do this - will need to take a few extra days off - will they extend the discount?


Let me find out...


----------



## anne72

egregg57 said:


> I believe we can do this. I want to talk to Supermom first. It is good to make the plans early. Thanks Anne!
> 
> Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Nemesis of Wolfwood, etc, etc, etc.....


Great, hope you can come!


----------



## wolfwood

*WE'RE BOOKED!!!*

Wolfwood and 3 4-leggeds are in Site #301.

Anne - thought you might want to know that _YOU_ are in Site #302 - that way your kids can still be in bed and see when the dogs are ready for them!


----------



## wolfwood

Oops - guess you wanted us to add to the list...

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 
2. Wolfwood: #301


----------



## johnp

Thats the first campground I've seen that had a grey water setup.

John


----------



## anne72

rdvholtwood said:


> Anne - Thanks for doing another Northeast Rally!! We may be able to do this - will need to take a few extra days off - will they extend the discount?


I emailed Pam and this was her response: "Absolutely, if anyone in your group wants to arrive a few days before and or wants to stay a few days after your reservation date we will be happy to extend the discounted group rate to them. We have no problem doing that. They just need to tell us they are part of your group and we will arrange it with them."


----------



## anne72

johnp2000 said:


> Thats the first campground I've seen that had a grey water setup.
> 
> John


We've been to a few who have had them, we never knew campgrounds had just those, it worked out well though!


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> *WE'RE BOOKED!!!*
> 
> Wolfwood and 3 4-leggeds are in Site #301.
> 
> Anne - thought you might want to know that _YOU_ are in Site #302 - that way your kids can still be in bed and see when the dogs are ready for them!


Woohoo! They'll be thrilled! Thanks for setting aside our site, I have some paperwork for the group that I need to fill out and was sending in our reservation when it was done.


----------



## Doft

Sounds good to me!

Amy and I need to check our work calendars and will probably book this weekend.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

That campground map shows that our sites surround the pavillion... Thats pretty cool! I'm 99.73 percent sure we can make this trip. That is, if the mice that have moved into the RQS (I've gone through three boxes of Decon this past week...grrrrrrrrr....) havn't eaten it down to my brand new tires and wheels by then.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't think we'll be able to make this one. I will be camping with the Cub Scouts that weekend.

Tim


----------



## Thor

We are interested. Just under 9hrs for us but DW and the kids say "what the heck". Just have to clear it with work. I should know in early Jan.

Thor


----------



## anne72

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> That campground map shows that our sites surround the pavillion... Thats pretty cool! I'm 99.73 percent sure we can make this trip. That is, if the mice that have moved into the RQS (I've gone through three boxes of Decon this past week...grrrrrrrrr....) havn't eaten it down to my brand new tires and wheels by then.....


Yup, around the pavillion, that was a big reason why we picked this place. We'll be able to gather around under it and do all our potlucks! They are also moving a larger fire pit to a central location for us to gather around. Should be a fun weekend! Hope the mice hold off for you, we've had them in our house this year, never had this much problem with them in the past!


----------



## anne72

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't think we'll be able to make this one. I will be camping with the Cub Scouts that weekend.
> 
> Tim


Bummer, and it's in CT too! Maybe you could camp with the Den here?!


----------



## anne72

Thor said:


> We are interested. Just under 9hrs for us but DW and the kids say "what the heck". Just have to clear it with work. I should know in early Jan.
> 
> Thor


Hope you can come, the more the merrier!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello fellow Outbackers, Looks like a great CG. We booked for Thurs-Sun. Site P303, they were very nice on the phone. Hope all of you have a safe and Happy Holiday.

Brian, Sue & Brendan


----------



## KampinwitKids

wolfwood said:


> Oops - guess you wanted us to add to the list...
> 
> 1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302
> 2. Wolfwood: #301
> 3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun


----------



## Ymryl

Finally I get to see everyone again. I just booked us in (307).









Tim, are you guys camping at Cub World that weekend? We stayed there back in November (pictures). The place is really cool!

I hope Thor and family can make it... We could use another collectors edition Outbacker rally music collection CD


----------



## johnp

WOW the voice or Northern RI speaks







Where have you been hiding. Long time no hear.

John


----------



## Doft

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: P314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew


----------



## anne72

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: P314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #P307

Looking forward to camping more and more, especially after yesterday's snowstorm, 14 inches here and another 6-8" coming tonight. It's nice to have for Christmas but after, I'll be happy to have one more good storm but that's about it.


----------



## ember

Hey Anne,
Sounds like this rally is working up nicely. Stacey and I may sit this one out. Working on some "special" plans for our 25th wedding anniversary in June!! So HAVE to work more weekends early to take LONG time off at PEAK season. BUT I really want to see everyone again!! We had such a good time meeting everyone at the 2008 Northeast Spring Rally!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## JeBa

Charlie Brown CG has become our favorite local weekend getaway! (we're in Brooklyn, CT)

I'm sure you'll all enjoy your stay.
We've used the other round pavillions a few times, other than that we're usually on the Nachaug River sites.

The owners are great people & good hosts.
Not sure if we can attend yet, May is our 28th Anniversary & her 50th birthday...she might want to do something a little more romantic.









Jeff


----------



## Dawgs

We will go, and make reservations tomorrow.
We will bring the margarator, and you bring flat red!
Food?
..with this group, no one will go hungry......

Talk with you all soon and get the campsite #!

Yahoo!

See you then,
Steven and Holly


----------



## wolfwood

I'll be DA****, Steven and Holly _*ARE*_ still around!!!

We missed you in the Fall. Can't wait to see you again .... but .... all the way down in CT....


----------



## anne72

Dawgs said:


> We will go, and make reservations tomorrow.
> We will bring the margarator, and you bring flat red!
> Food?
> ..with this group, no one will go hungry......
> 
> Talk with you all soon and get the campsite #!
> 
> Yahoo!
> 
> See you then,
> Steven and Holly


WooHoo! Looking forward to the Margarator and Flat Red is ready and waiting!  I still have your bowl from the infamous leftover Chili!


----------



## anne72

JeBa said:


> Charlie Brown CG has become our favorite local weekend getaway! (we're in Brooklyn, CT)
> 
> I'm sure you'll all enjoy your stay.
> We've used the other round pavillions a few times, other than that we're usually on the Nachaug River sites.
> 
> The owners are great people & good hosts.
> Not sure if we can attend yet, May is our 28th Anniversary & her 50th birthday...she might want to do something a little more romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


Happy Anniversary! Our's is in May too, the 28th, it will be 15 years for us this year, wow!! If you decide to come we'd love to meet you, otherwise hope you have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> .... but .... all the way down in CT....


You make it sound like CT is far away!


----------



## wolfwood

anne72 said:


> .... but .... all the way down in CT....


You make it sound like CT is far away!







[/quote]
Not at all. But...well...um....it is a _little_ further from Fremont than Concord is ....


----------



## Dawgs

It has been a TOUGH year. We are thrilled to see 2008 in the rear view mirror...2009 has GOT to be better.
We are in 304! Cant wait.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> I'll be DA****, Steven and Holly _*ARE*_ still around!!!
> 
> We missed you in the Fall. Can't wait to see you again .... but .... all the way down in CT....


sure , go ahead and brag that you stole one OURS and made them one of YOURS! hrrmmpphhh!


----------



## JeBa

anne72 said:


> Charlie Brown CG has become our favorite local weekend getaway! (we're in Brooklyn, CT)
> 
> I'm sure you'll all enjoy your stay.
> We've used the other round pavillions a few times, other than that we're usually on the Nachaug River sites.
> 
> The owners are great people & good hosts.
> Not sure if we can attend yet, May is our 28th Anniversary & her 50th birthday...she might want to do something a little more romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


Happy Anniversary! Our's is in May too, the 28th, it will be 15 years for us this year, wow!! If you decide to come we'd love to meet you, otherwise hope you have a nice weekend!!!








[/quote]

Thanks & a Happy forthcoming Anniversary to you too!
Well, it turns out that we will be at Charlie Brown that weekend.
My niece & her husband planned a weekend camping event there the same weekend, so we'll be there with our extended family (8 units total).
We'll be in Pavillion #1 (the round pavillion - closer to the bathroom).

We'll be sure to come over & introduce ourselves.
We usually host a very competive beanbag toss tournament.

However, you'll have to forgive us. Do to an unbelievable good deal, we became Flagstaff people with our purchase of a 2004 26DS in September.
Hopefulley we won't be shunned









Take care,

Jeff


----------



## anne72

Dawgs said:


> It has been a TOUGH year. We are thrilled to see 2008 in the rear view mirror...2009 has GOT to be better.
> We are in 304! Cant wait.


Hooray! Glad you are confirmed, No backing out now! LOL!!!


----------



## anne72

JeBa said:


> Charlie Brown CG has become our favorite local weekend getaway! (we're in Brooklyn, CT)
> 
> I'm sure you'll all enjoy your stay.
> We've used the other round pavillions a few times, other than that we're usually on the Nachaug River sites.
> 
> The owners are great people & good hosts.
> Not sure if we can attend yet, May is our 28th Anniversary & her 50th birthday...she might want to do something a little more romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


Happy Anniversary! Our's is in May too, the 28th, it will be 15 years for us this year, wow!! If you decide to come we'd love to meet you, otherwise hope you have a nice weekend!!!








[/quote]

Thanks & a Happy forthcoming Anniversary to you too!
Well, it turns out that we will be at Charlie Brown that weekend.
My niece & her husband planned a weekend camping event there the same weekend, so we'll be there with our extended family (8 units total).
We'll be in Pavillion #1 (the round pavillion - closer to the bathroom).

We'll be sure to come over & introduce ourselves.
We usually host a very competive beanbag toss tournament.

However, you'll have to forgive us. Do to an unbelievable good deal, we became Flagstaff people with our purchase of a 2004 26DS in September.
Hopefulley we won't be shunned









Take care,

Jeff
[/quote]

Excellent, you'll definitely have to come by and say hello! We'd never shun you, just call you an SOB...some other brand!


----------



## JeBa

Excellent, you'll definitely have to come by and say hello! We'd never shun you, just call you an SOB...some other brand!








[/quote]

Correction - we'll be at round Pavillion #2.

Boy-oh-boy, the month of May sure does seem a long ways off (expecially with all that white stuff on the ground)!


----------



## johnp

I'd never call you an S.O.B. oh yeh thats right I am one









Joohn


----------



## anne72

I know, it does seem far off, with all the white stuff and cold temps that are on the way. This keeps us going, counting down the days until we can get out again! We made two reservations this week, it will be a good day when we pack it up and head out!


----------



## Ymryl

If you are all carnivores (like me), I will do up a couple of smoked pork butts (the shoulder, the butt is called HAM for those that are like ewww














....) while we are there. They usually take approx. 16 hours so I hope you don't mind waking up drooling in the AM


----------



## johnp

Mmmmmm









Now why haven't I called for a site yet









John


----------



## wolfwood

Ymryl said:


> If you are all carnivores (like me), I will do up a couple of smoked pork butts (the shoulder, the butt is called HAM for those that are like ewww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....) while we are there. They usually take approx. 16 hours so I hope you don't mind waking up drooling in the AM


New England's OWN Mini Pig Rally!!!! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## anne72

Ymryl said:


> If you are all carnivores (like me), I will do up a couple of smoked pork butts (the shoulder, the butt is called HAM for those that are like ewww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....) while we are there. They usually take approx. 16 hours so I hope you don't mind waking up drooling in the AM


Most definitely, that sounds like a really great plan to me!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- It took a little bit to make sure we were all off for that weekend, but we've pulled the trigger and registered for the CG today- we are now officially in site 305..... Now we will take a look at what we can bring!

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun


----------



## johnp

Add one S.O.B to the list. 
Kevin I'll finally get to see those wheels again so shine them up.

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun


----------



## kibitzer

I think that we are going to be in. With the Northeast "Summer" rally just 2 weeks after this one (and a local camper's assoc campout 2 weeks before), we will be putting a few miles, and a few nights into our almost new 26RS.
It is a little confusing, do we contact the campground directly, or through the Outbacker coordinator?

We are planning on coming up on the Orient Ferry (don't ask, $120 each way) on Friday afternoon, and leaving Sunday. For the Gettysburg trip, we'll get there early to take in a battleground or two.

What are the ages of children going? We have a DS-11, and a DD-4.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

kibitzer said:


> I think that we are going to be in. With the Northeast "Summer" rally just 2 weeks after this one (and a local camper's assoc campout 2 weeks before), we will be putting a few miles, and a few nights into our almost new 26RS.
> It is a little confusing, do we contact the campground directly, or through the Outbacker coordinator?
> 
> We are planning on coming up on the Orient Ferry (don't ask, $120 each way) on Friday afternoon, and leaving Sunday. For the Gettysburg trip, we'll get there early to take in a battleground or two.
> 
> What are the ages of children going? We have a DS-11, and a DD-4.


Give a shout directly to the Camp ground (CG), and tell them you are with the "outbacker group", and they should put you in the loop with the rest of us kookie kids. (If you look at the CG map, it is the loop surrounding the rectangular pavillion. I cant recall the number there, but it is on the frist page that Anne72 posted.

we have... DS-13, DD-10, DS-4, DD-3. (last time I checked, anyway)

And John, those sneakers are polished up nicely!


----------



## thevanobackers

I think we will be going just have to check on the time off. we will be checking the campground out when we go to brialee in april. Brain I could smell the turkey already. Lookinf forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Happy New Year Tony!







Aka the Vanobackers, how could you miss this rally







Just did the full tub mod....found a new tub on Ebay for $20


----------



## thevanobackers

was it easy and are you getting ready for the trip to florida. finally got a flat screen for christmas for the camper. was going to put it in but we get the itch to try to find a 28 rsds. going to the rv show in feb. at the big e in mass.


----------



## johnp

thevanobackers said:


> was it easy and are you getting ready for the trip to florida. finally got a flat screen for christmas for the camper. was going to put it in but we get the itch to try to find a 28 rsds. going to the rv show in feb. at the big e in mass.


Try to get Arlington RV to let go of the 2009 28rsds they have its not going anywhere at the 29k they want for it








John


----------



## johnp

thevanobackers said:


> was it easy and are you getting ready for the trip to florida. finally got a flat screen for christmas for the camper. was going to put it in but we get the itch to try to find a 28 rsds. going to the rv show in feb. at the big e in mass.


Try to get Arlington RV to let go of the 2009 28rsds they have its not going anywhere at the 29k they want for it








John


----------



## johnp

John


----------



## thevanobackers

we brought ours from them without looking around and over paid for it. looking around now the DW wants the one with the 2 doors not the one with 2 couches. crowley rv in bristol ct. has one but not in havana just in fawn.


----------



## KampinwitKids

thevanobackers said:


> was it easy and are you getting ready for the trip to florida. finally got a flat screen for christmas for the camper. was going to put it in but we get the itch to try to find a 28 rsds. going to the rv show in feb. at the big e in mass.


Very easy mod, did not even have to move any plumbing. Florida is getting closer, 24 days on the road, still need to get 6 new Maxxis 8008, already have the extra rim and mount (thanks for the tip Wolfie!) Flat screen sure is a nice addition, Hope to see you all at the rally.


----------



## anne72

thevanobackers said:


> we brought ours from them without looking around and over paid for it. looking around now the DW wants the one with the 2 doors not the one with 2 couches. crowley rv in bristol ct. has one but not in havana just in fawn.


If you go to Crowley do it soon, word has it they will be getting rid of their fleet and will no longer be carrying Outbacks...


----------



## anne72

kibitzer said:


> I think that we are going to be in. With the Northeast "Summer" rally just 2 weeks after this one (and a local camper's assoc campout 2 weeks before), we will be putting a few miles, and a few nights into our almost new 26RS.
> It is a little confusing, do we contact the campground directly, or through the Outbacker coordinator?
> 
> We are planning on coming up on the Orient Ferry (don't ask, $120 each way) on Friday afternoon, and leaving Sunday. For the Gettysburg trip, we'll get there early to take in a battleground or two.
> 
> What are the ages of children going? We have a DS-11, and a DD-4.


You can contact Charlie Brown directly, just let us know which site they put you on. I have three kids, DS 11, DD 9 and DS 7. The kids will have a ball! Glad you will be able to make it, the more the merrier!


----------



## anne72

egregg57 said:


> I believe we can do this. I want to talk to Supermom first. It is good to make the plans early. Thanks Anne!
> 
> Eric, AKA Outbackerman, AKA Nemesis of Wolfwood, etc, etc, etc.....


So...are ya coming!


----------



## Ymryl

Eric can only come if he brings spare parts for his truck - especially fan belts!









If Thor comes, do we get a new Outbacker mix CD? I'll have to dig out my t-shirt









Glad to see John made it into the mix









Holy cow! Anne is member #5365?!? Just how many members is this site sporting now?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ymryl said:


> Holy cow! Anne is member #5365?!? Just how many members is this site sporting now?


Last I looked I think there was 9010 members? but that was this morning, theres probably another 500 since then....


----------



## Ymryl

Ok, I have good news and bad news....

The good news is... We're going to Bermuda!
















Bad news is... We leave May 30th...









So, no rally for us. I promise we'll try to catch up with all of you at the next rally in the area.


----------



## johnp

Sorry to hear that you can't make it but by all means enjoy Bermuda









John


----------



## Thor

Thor said:


> We are interested. Just under 9hrs for us but DW and the kids say "what the heck". Just have to clear it with work. I should know in early Jan.
> 
> Thor


Just got confirmation. I will be out of the country. I will not be attending. Hopefully next time

Thor


----------



## Bakerman

Hi, we'll be joining you all, looking forward to it. Myself, DW, and DD - 13.

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun 
9. Bakerman #308 Fri-sun


----------



## kibitzer

Just today we reserved site #313 for the Eastford, CT (our 1st one !!!)


----------



## anne72

Welcome Bakerman and Kibitzer! Looking forward to meeting you, should be a fun time! Can you believe it's a little more than 2 months away?! We're counting down the days!!!


----------



## johnp

My kids just asked the other day when we could start going camping I said anytime but DW said I DON"T think so its still to cold







But we usually start in April maybe a trip to Fl or a weekend at Normandy Farms.

John


----------



## anne72

Since May is only 2 months away we should start thinking about the things we might want to do at the rally?! Any suggestions/ideas? Also, do we want to do a potluck dinner on Saturday, maybe a potluck breakfast on Sunday before everyone pulls out?


----------



## sengo

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun 
9. Bakerman #308 Fri-sun 
10. Sengo #309 Fri-Sun

Sengo


----------



## wolfwood

YAHOO!!!! Old friends and new!!!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper

NEW friends here!

We have just booked site P311 and look forward to meeting everyone. This will be our first rally!

Derek and Nanette with DD-6 and DD-4 and possibly our 2 Greyhounds.

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun 
9. Bakerman #308 Fri-sun 
10. Sengo #309 Fri-Sun
11. CA-NYCamper #311 Fri-Sun


----------



## anne72

Hooray, welcome to the Rally! We're looking forward to meeting old and new friends at this rally!

Since it's starting to get a little closer, we should start thinking of activies to do.

Some ideas might be:

Karaoke
Themed night
Scavenger hunt 
modification tour

Any other ideas?


----------



## ember

Hey Anne,
Stacey and I can't make it this time, BUT, we really enjoyed the scavenger hunt at last years NE Spring Rally! We met ALOT more people than we would have otherwise I think.
You all have fun and post plenty of pics.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## wolfwood

ember said:


> Hey Anne,
> Stacey and I can't make it this time, BUT, we really enjoyed the scavenger hunt at last years NE Spring Rally! We met ALOT more people than we would have otherwise I think.
> You all have fun and post plenty of pics.
> TTFN
> Ember


So...Seamus is coming without you? Good for him!! A true camping dog


----------



## anne72

ember said:


> Hey Anne,
> Stacey and I can't make it this time, BUT, we really enjoyed the scavenger hunt at last years NE Spring Rally! We met ALOT more people than we would have otherwise I think.
> You all have fun and post plenty of pics.
> TTFN
> Ember


That was fun! I'm thinking it might have to be done again this year! We're gonna miss you guys, just means we need to have a rally up your way!!! We need to meet little Seamus!


----------



## anne72

Can you believe the rally is only 39 days away...but whose counting?! I figure we should start thinking a little about having a potluck dinner Saturday night. Please post to here what you'll be bringing! Looking forward to it!

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## CountryGurl

anne72 said:


> Can you believe the rally is only 39 days away...but whose counting?! I figure we should start thinking a little about having a potluck dinner Saturday night. Please post to here what you'll be bringing! Looking forward to it!
> 
> Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches


HI!

DW to Calvin&Hobbs here...

Put me down for Teriyaki Meatballs...

We just got back from a 3 day in Nickerson State Park and it was WONDERFUL (thanks to the heater!)


----------



## KampinwitKids

Greetings from the Fort,







for the potluck dinner, I'll bring the smoker, put us down for BBQ Beef Brisket, smoked over hickory, with homemade BBQ sauce.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Hi all,

Just booked site 310. Our first rally as well so be gentle with us!!

Only spot 312 is left from what they told me. Need only one more person to fill the loop!!

Look forward to meeting you all!

DAN


----------



## CountryGurl

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just booked site 310. Our first rally as well so be gentle with us!!
> 
> Only spot 312 is left from what they told me. Need only one more person to fill the loop!!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> DAN


Hi Twoelkhounds!
I'm the DW to Calvin&Hobbes and I was the Outback spotter at Nickerson!!!

Sorry we went to bed so early last Sat.---I'm embarrassed! I wanted to stop by at some point during our "rounds" at Nickerson but I always have that "I don't wanna bother them..." thing goin. Anyway, we'll have to meet up in CT! Looking forward to getting together!!!!


----------



## CountryGurl

Ymryl said:


> If you are all carnivores (like me), I will do up a couple of smoked pork butts (the shoulder, the butt is called HAM for those that are like ewww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....) while we are there. They usually take approx. 16 hours so I hope you don't mind waking up drooling in the AM


HEY--WAIT!! You can't go to Bermuda.....how am goin to learn to smoke a butt???

Honestly, when I saw that I said to myself...get that recipe!!! O'well....there's always next time!


----------



## anne72

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just booked site 310. Our first rally as well so be gentle with us!!
> 
> Only spot 312 is left from what they told me. Need only one more person to fill the loop!!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> DAN


Hi Dan!

So glad you are joining us! Should be a fun time!!


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers

Looks like we'll be joining you! We just booked site #P312. We haven't been active lately, because we had an accident last summer, and totaled our camper. Just bought a brand new one to replace it. Can't wait to take her on her maiden voyage!

Looking forward to meeting all of you,

Dave & Sally

1. Anne72 & Flatred: #302 Thurs- Sun
2. Wolfwood: #301
3. Kampinwitkids: #303 Thurs-Sun
4. Doft: #314 Thurs-Sun for me and Fri-Sun for the rest of the crew 
5. Ymryl: #307
6. Dawgs #304 
7. Calvin & Hobbes: #305 Fri- Sun 
8. Johnp2000 #306 Fri-Sun 
9. Bakerman #308 Fri-sun 
10. Sengo #309 Fri-Sun
11. CA-NYCamper #311 Fri-Sun 
12. Central Mass Outbackers #312


----------



## wolfwood

Welcome!!! Or - more appropriately - welcome BACK!!!

I'm sorry to hear of the accident but glad you've both the courage to keep going. I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## CA-NYCamper

Central Mass Outbackers said:


> 11. CA-NYCamper #311 Fri-Sun
> 12. Central Mass Outbackers #312


Glad for you as well you'll be back in the saddle. We'll be neighbor's at the Rally and Armada mates as well!


----------



## Dawgs

Seeing as it is close to lunch and my tummy is rumbling....
Can we get a list going for pot luck dinner for Saturday night?
I love this part of the rally, because it seems in order to own an outback you must be an OUTSTANDING cook!
thoughts?


----------



## anne72

anne72 said:


> Can you believe the rally is only 39 days away...but whose counting?! I figure we should start thinking a little about having a potluck dinner Saturday night. Please post to here what you'll be bringing! Looking forward to it!


Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked

Just copy and paste, add what you'd like to bring for a potluck dinner on Saturday night!


----------



## Dawgs

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit


----------



## wolfwood

Oh, ok - I'll do the healthy stuff









Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Dawgs said:


> Seeing as it is close to lunch and my tummy is rumbling....
> Can we get a list going for pot luck dinner for Saturday night?
> I love this part of the rally, because it seems in order to own an outback you must be an OUTSTANDING cook!
> thoughts?


Well, I guess we have an exception to the rule here. DW is English and she is employed as a lunch lady at the local highschool. Cooking is not really her thing. On the flip side, she knows a thousand and one ways to use a chicken pattie!! She also makes a mean frozen pizza and can prepare a full dinner in under 10 minutes!!

With that said, we will bring potato salad and coleslaw to serve as additions to the fine main courses described above. It is either this, or chicken fahita pizza.









DISCLAIMER: DW reviewed and approved this post.

DAN


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Good idea Dan....in the past we always have a ton of meals, and no sides!


----------



## Doft

Getting close!

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids

Jim


----------



## johnp

I can't say for sure if we will be making this trip. We will have to keep you guys posted. I want to try to keep things as close to normal (if thats possible) for my youngest. She loves camping and would want to go.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

johnp2000 said:


> I can't say for sure if we will be making this trip. We will have to keep you guys posted. I want to try to keep things as close to normal (if thats possible) for my youngest. She loves camping and would want to go.
> 
> John


John,

I find it touching that you are posting in this difficult time. Certainly no one would expect you to, but I amire that you are. Keeping things as close to normal is important and I can only imagine how difficult it is. Please take care of YOU while you are taking care of others.


----------



## Dawgs

johnp2000 said:


> I can't say for sure if we will be making this trip. We will have to keep you guys posted. I want to try to keep things as close to normal (if thats possible) for my youngest. She loves camping and would want to go.
> 
> John


John, 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I cannot imagine what you and your family are having to endure.
Holly and Steven


----------



## anne72

johnp2000 said:


> I can't say for sure if we will be making this trip. We will have to keep you guys posted. I want to try to keep things as close to normal (if thats possible) for my youngest. She loves camping and would want to go.
> 
> John


John,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you now, we certainly would love to have you there but completely understand what a difficult time this is. If there is anything we can do, please let us know.


----------



## amyk

johnp2000 said:


> I can't say for sure if we will be making this trip. We will have to keep you guys posted. I want to try to keep things as close to normal (if thats possible) for my youngest. She loves camping and would want to go.
> 
> John


John,

I understand if you can't make it, but we would love to meet you if you do come, as my 13 year old daughter would love to make a new friend--seems the kids are always younger or older at these rallies.

We are currently in Sedona, but are trying to get home either right before, or just drive straight to this rally. Are there any more open spots?

If for some reason we don't get to meet this time, know that our prayers are with you, no matter what you decide to do, and just try to keep her memory as close to you as possible--no words can make this feel any better, but there are alot of people praying for your family!


----------



## anne72

amyk- The last time I checked with the campground, the loop that we are in is full but I don't know if ymryl has officially cancelled with the campground? He mentioned he's going to Bermuda, I'm sure it was a tough choice for him to choose between Bermuda or Connecticut?!







Any way, if he's definitely not coming and his site is open perhaps you could take his? Otherwise the campground said there are other sites nearby that they could put you in if you'd like to come. We'd love to have you!!!


----------



## amyk

anne72 said:


> amyk- The last time I checked with the campground, the loop that we are in is full but I don't know if ymryl has officially cancelled with the campground? He mentioned he's going to Bermuda, I'm sure it was a tough choice for him to choose between Bermuda or Connecticut?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way, if he's definitely not coming and his site is open perhaps you could take his? Otherwise the campground said there are other sites nearby that they could put you in if you'd like to come. We'd love to have you!!!


thanks for the warm welcome Anne---I did call the cg, and ymryl hasn't officially cancelled his reservation, but I told her that it was site #307, and she doubled booked it with me under him, so when and if he calls, then I will pop up--otherwise, I'll have to wait until we get there to be sure he isn't coming. But thanks for the heads-up---can't wait to meet everyone

Is there a list of things to bring or a suggestion of what I can bring?


----------



## anne72

amyk said:


> amyk- The last time I checked with the campground, the loop that we are in is full but I don't know if ymryl has officially cancelled with the campground? He mentioned he's going to Bermuda, I'm sure it was a tough choice for him to choose between Bermuda or Connecticut?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any way, if he's definitely not coming and his site is open perhaps you could take his? Otherwise the campground said there are other sites nearby that they could put you in if you'd like to come. We'd love to have you!!!


thanks for the warm welcome Anne---I did call the cg, and ymryl hasn't officially cancelled his reservation, but I told her that it was site #307, and she doubled booked it with me under him, so when and if he calls, then I will pop up--otherwise, I'll have to wait until we get there to be sure he isn't coming. But thanks for the heads-up---can't wait to meet everyone

Is there a list of things to bring or a suggestion of what I can bring?
[/quote]

Hi Amy,

I spoke to Pam at the campground this morning and you are all set. It's confirmed that Paul won't be joining us and she put you into his site!

We'll be doing a potluck dinner on Saturday night:

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids


----------



## amyk

anne72 said:


> We'll be doing a potluck dinner on Saturday night:
> 
> Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
> Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
> Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
> Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
> Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole
> TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
> Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
> AmyK: beef stroganoff-style pasta


----------



## anne72

Is there anything special anyone wants to do? I think the scavenger hunt is a fun idea, mod tours have been popular and of course our potluck dinner. I was also tossing around doing a movie night. Hubby can possibly get a projector where we could show a movie outside for the kids/adults. Maybe do some singing around the campfire, seemed to be popular at the October rally. Any other suggestions/ideas of what people want to do?


----------



## wolfwood

We weren't planning on the guitar and songbooks....but certainly can. Do we need them or - if there's to be singing - do you just want sing "from the cuff"???


----------



## anne72

wolfwood said:


> We weren't planning on the guitar and songbooks....but certainly can. Do we need them or - if there's to be singing - do you just want sing "from the cuff"???


I enjoyed it very much, it was so relaxing listening to the songs. I didn't want to put anyone on the spot, I figured it someone brought a guitar we could make it laid back. Seems to work best that way! Either way, singing from the cuff sometimes works best!


----------



## Dawgs

anne72 said:


> Is there anything special anyone wants to do? I think the scavenger hunt is a fun idea, mod tours have been popular and of course our potluck dinner. I was also tossing around doing a movie night. Hubby can possibly get a projector where we could show a movie outside for the kids/adults. Maybe do some singing around the campfire, seemed to be popular at the October rally. Any other suggestions/ideas of what people want to do?


Here's the thing....listening to the margarator is FINE with me...WE NEED A VACATION!!!!!


----------



## johnp

Dawgs said:


> Is there anything special anyone wants to do? I think the scavenger hunt is a fun idea, mod tours have been popular and of course our potluck dinner. I was also tossing around doing a movie night. Hubby can possibly get a projector where we could show a movie outside for the kids/adults. Maybe do some singing around the campfire, seemed to be popular at the October rally. Any other suggestions/ideas of what people want to do?


Here's the thing....listening to the margarator is FINE with me...WE NEED A VACATION!!!!!
[/quote]

I will second that we need more than just a vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anne72

johnp2000 said:


> Is there anything special anyone wants to do? I think the scavenger hunt is a fun idea, mod tours have been popular and of course our potluck dinner. I was also tossing around doing a movie night. Hubby can possibly get a projector where we could show a movie outside for the kids/adults. Maybe do some singing around the campfire, seemed to be popular at the October rally. Any other suggestions/ideas of what people want to do?


Here's the thing....listening to the margarator is FINE with me...WE NEED A VACATION!!!!!
[/quote]

I will second that we need more than just a vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

That works for me! Makes my life a whole lot easier!!!







Ahhhh....vacation....say it with me!


----------



## johnp

VAAAAAAACCAAAAAATTTTTIOOOONNNN.

Need to get away from this area.

Even if only for a weekend.

John


----------



## Dawgs

johnp2000 said:


> VAAAAAAACCAAAAAATTTTTIOOOONNNN.
> 
> Need to get away from this area.
> 
> Even if only for a weekend.
> 
> John


Im with you, John!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Dawgs said:


> Seeing as it is close to lunch and my tummy is rumbling....
> Can we get a list going for pot luck dinner for Saturday night?
> I love this part of the rally, because it seems in order to own an outback you must be an OUTSTANDING cook!
> thoughts?


I beg to differ. In order to be a good Outbacker, you need to have an outstanding appetite! There is always sooooo much food at a pot luck.

Have FUN everyone

John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> Seeing as it is close to lunch and my tummy is rumbling....
> Can we get a list going for pot luck dinner for Saturday night?
> I love this part of the rally, because it seems in order to own an outback you must be an OUTSTANDING cook!
> thoughts?


I beg to differ. In order to be a good Outbacker, you need to have an outstanding appetite! There is always sooooo much food at a pot luck.

Have FUN everyone

John[/quote]

You're right, John. And there's always sooooo much left over. Bet there's still space at the CG for another Outbacker ... from NJ


----------



## Bakerman

Bakerman checking in...

Put me down for dutch oven Apple crisp & Vanilla ice cream.

Anyone interested in rising early Saturday morning and biking the East Bay bike path in Providence? It's a scenic 14.5 mile bike path in pvd, flat pedalig (30 mile round trip) I rode it once last year. Providence is approx 40 miles away, so looking at 8am depart, 9:20ish unload and begin ride, approx 2.5-3hours pedaling, brown bag lunch or grab something and be back mid afternoon. Helmets strongly recommended, the path is one lane each direction, lots of cross roads and you'll encounter walkers, joggers and bikers of all ages and velocities. My fam will be enjoying a leisurly pace, 10 or 12 mph, your mileage may vary.

http://www.riparks.com/eastbay.htm

If no takers for that there is mountain biking nearby for intermediate riders...if anyone's interested.


----------



## anne72

Bakerman said:


> Bakerman checking in...
> 
> Put me down for dutch oven Apple crisp & Vanilla ice cream.
> 
> Anyone interested in rising early Saturday morning and biking the East Bay bike path in Providence? It's a scenic 14.5 mile bike path in pvd, flat pedalig (30 mile round trip) I rode it once last year. Providence is approx 40 miles away, so looking at 8am depart, 9:20ish unload and begin ride, approx 2.5-3hours pedaling, brown bag lunch or grab something and be back mid afternoon. Helmets strongly recommended, the path is one lane each direction, lots of cross roads and you'll encounter walkers, joggers and bikers of all ages and velocities. My fam will be enjoying a leisurly pace, 10 or 12 mph, your mileage may vary.
> 
> http://www.riparks.com/eastbay.htm
> 
> If no takers for that there is mountain biking nearby for intermediate riders...if anyone's interested.


Dutch Oven Apple Crisp with Vanilla Ice cream....YUMMMM! Great idea!!!

Our family will pass on the biking, sounds like lots of fun, though we're usually walking the kids bikes back by the end of any long trip.

*ONLY 7 MORE DAYS!!! *


----------



## kibitzer

Ooh, our first rally, and are we excited! (Fri-Sun, with at least one way on the ferry)
Only the adults bicycle, so we don't think we will partake in that activity.

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
Bakerman: Dutch oven apple crisp and ice cream
Kibitzer: salad, cookies


----------



## sengo

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
Bakerman: Dutch oven apple crisp and ice cream
Kibitzer: salad, cookies 
Sengo: Chorico w/ peppers


----------



## amyk

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
Bakerman: Dutch oven apple crisp and ice cream
Kibitzer: salad, cookies 
Sengo: Chorico w/ peppers 
AmyK: goulash/stroganoff pasta dish

and this is our first rally with our outback (been to a few with our trucks and popup, but never the OB) wooohooo!!


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
Bakerman: Dutch oven apple crisp and ice cream
Kibitzer: salad, cookies 
Sengo: Chorico w/ peppers 
AmyK: goulash/stroganoff pasta dish
Central Mass Outbackers: Lasagna and fresh baked bread

Had to wait until after our "maiden voyage" this weekend to see how the new oven worked before I could commit to what we're bringing...


----------



## johnp

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
Bakerman: Dutch oven apple crisp and ice cream
Kibitzer: salad, cookies 
Sengo: Chorico w/ peppers 
AmyK: goulash/stroganoff pasta dish
Central Mass Outbackers: Lasagna and fresh baked bread
Johnp2000: desert

LESS THAN 48 HOURS

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

T minus 47 and counting....

Fridge is on, slide out, grilling tools loaded.

Tomorrow, fill both propanes... clothes in, top off the magic bus, quick wash.

Friday AM, Check air in the tires,, load the last of the food, necessities for the 4.5 hour ride in the bus, hook up....pre-flight walk around....

Scheduled departure, 1100 hrs...


----------



## KampinwitKids

Headin out after hockey this morning, 15 lbs of brisket for Saturday.....it smokes nicely with a case of beer and 10-12 hours of Buffett!.......can't wait


----------



## wolfwood

Laundry running now, slide is out, misc. stuff is finally all moved back into Puff. Pack clothes today, acclimate new dog to camper, turn Fridge on. Dewinterize tonight. Kathy has taken tomorrow off so she'll make a run in the morning for groceries, top off Tundra, and fill the propane. We're planning to leave sometime just after noon and







actually get in & settled before dark!!!! Look for the _REALLY_ dirty Outback rolling in around 4 tomorrow afternoon!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Geez guys, aren't your Outbacks always ready to go at a moments notice!!! We keep the Outback fully stocked all season long. All I need to do is hitch up after work and go!! Well, maybe I need to restock a little, but the wife will take care of that today for me!!









We will not be able to leave until I get off work tomorrow afternoon. I plan on coming in early tomorrow so I can leave work around 3:00PM. Hopefully we will be on the road by 5:00PM. Tom Tom says it is a 3+ hour drive for us so we probably will not be in until after 8:00PM. Hopefully we can be there before dark sets in.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

DAN


----------



## wolfwood

Oh good ... glad to know "_Our_ Shift" (the late one...) will be covered.

Yeah we keep it stocked "all season". Problem is that _*THIS*_ is the start of the season!!! Other than food & laundry (oh yeah..and dogs), everything that's going in now - STAYS there until November!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I am OUT OF WORK!!! yee hawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now propane, fill the Bus, and a wash........(the bus, not me...)


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Have a great trip you guys! Wish we could join you!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I am OUT OF WORK!!! yee hawwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Now propane, fill the Bus, and a wash........(the bus, not me...)


You might consider falling under that hose, too


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Have a great trip you guys! Wish we could join you!


Likewise!!! But you have other important stuff to do!!! Have a great weekend!


----------



## CA-NYCamper

We will be part of the late crowd also, circa 8-9PM or so. Rock on...see you all then and SAFE TRAVELS!


----------



## johnp

Am I going to have to pack lights again









I think we should be there by 5

depending on which one of Jamie's friends comes along.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Am I going to have to pack lights again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should be there by 5
> 
> depending on which one of Jamie's friends comes along.
> 
> John


I guess you better ... I'll even help set them up this time


----------



## CA-NYCamper

We finally got inspired (about time) about what to bring....so we'll do up some salmon.

Anne 72 & Flat Red: Pulled Pork Sandwiches
Country Girl: Teriyaki Meatballs
Kampinwithkids: BBQ Beef Brisket smoked
Dawgs: Chili, brownies, fruit
Wolfwood: Green Bean Caserole 
TwoElkhounds: potato salad and coleslaw
Doft: Mac-N-Cheese, Mini-PB&Js for the kids
AmyK: beef stroganoff-style pasta
John - Dessert
CA-NY Camper: Salmon

Also, I think we'll now be there closer to 9:30, so if someone has any tarmac lights, that would be appreciated.









See you soon!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Have a great rally everyone! somebody post pix plz!

If anyone has laptop and Skype this PNW Outbacker would love to say hi!


----------



## wolfwood

CA-NYCamper said:


> Also, I think we'll now be there closer to 9:30, so if someone has any tarmac lights, that would be appreciated.


We'll take good care of you!


----------



## amyk

OK---here's the bad news...we won't be making it

I have some pretty bad health issues, and my asthma flared up last night and I cannot attend as I cannot breathe (my asthma is actually what caused the arterial dissection and two strokes resulting from such---so I have to take it pretty serious---I walk to the bathroom and I can't breathe--been hooked to the nebulizer and if I don't get better in the next two days, I may have to be hospitalized again grrrr)

Please have a wonderful time, take lots of pictures (and identify who's in them for me, as this was to be our first rally)

I cannot express how disappointed I am, as well as my daughter---as she reads many of the forums with me

please accept my condolences, and maybe someone can take my empty spot (who might have been on the fringes) I will be contacting the campground tomorrow---was waiting to see how today and tonight went (night is always worst for me---was up until 2 am on the machine last night, and looks like tonight is winding up pretty much the same)---heck of a welcome back party for me


----------



## CA-NYCamper

amyK - Jeesh, sorry to hear about your health issues but you are right, you must take care of yourself! Hopefully you have had an amazing time trotting the country and that we'll be able to hear the great stories soon.

Take care of yourself and get better! Welcome back, whenever you get to the NE.

D


----------



## egregg57

Make sure somebody rigs the landing lights for Wolfwood!! Please!!


----------



## johnp

Lights will be packed as soon as I get off this computer.

Sorry you can't make it Amyk maybe next time.

John


----------



## wolfwood

NOTICE: Wolfwood *WILL NOT* be there!!

We've had a mous-a-strophic failure of our transmission wiring harness. Seems that - in the last 2 days - our mice got hungry and chose to eat wire. Kathy took the truck to gas up and [ick up a few groceries - then to come home, hook up, and go. Enroute, all the dash lights began blinking and she turned into the new local Toyota dealer ....VERY convenient. They said there was a TSB addressing just this ... they'd have it fixed in an hour. But, before we even got home (4 miles), they had found the mouse-chew (through the wiring harness) and called to let us know. The insurance co. has been called, choice words were spoken at Wolfwood, and the CG has been notified. Anne, I tried to call you, too - but you must already be enroute.

Have a great time everyone







and raise a toast for us tonight. Kevin, we'll have to make other arrangements for the Stinger.


----------

